

Today's Fun: Google Will Acquire ______ Quiz Question. Answer Starts With S And Ends In T - nickb
http://www.techcrunch.com/2007/11/11/todays-fun-google-will-acquire-______-quiz-question-answer-starts-with-s-and-end-in-t/

======
gscott
I was wondering what they might be doing buying manure... but after clicking
on the link I see it is Sprint.

------
joeguilmette
heh, am i the only one that thinks this a good idea? they're buying the
infrastructure, who cares if sprint isn't competing very well with other
carriers, i'd bet good money (say, $550/share) that google would turn that
company around on a dime.

